# anyone local/semi to the Quad Cities/Eastern Iowa/Western Illinois?



## bmketchum (Oct 11, 2013)

I am relatively new to this area and am hoping to find some like minded woodworkers that may be able/willing to help me out with some local resources or any type of possible apprenticeship/work opportunities. I am retired military and am not looking into this for the money, strictly for the knowledge, skills, and experience that will allow me to pursue my hobby further. I would greatly appreciate any type of info.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 11, 2013)

I can't connect you with any woodworkers down in the area, but I will say that corner of the world is quite beautiful - especially the bluffs along the Mississippi in that area. My wife is from northwest Illinois, about an hour south of Dubuque, so I have been in that area many times.


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 11, 2013)

Sprung said:


> I can't connect you with any woodworkers down in the area, but I will say that corner of the world is quite beautiful - especially the bluffs along the Mississippi in that area. My wife is from northwest Illinois, about an hour south of Dubuque, so I have been in that area many times.



Don't you mean the bluffs along the Missouri? I live in the bluffs , or are there bluffs on the east side of Iowa as well?


----------



## Sprung (Oct 11, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> > I can't connect you with any woodworkers down in the area, but I will say that corner of the world is quite beautiful - especially the bluffs along the Mississippi in that area. My wife is from northwest Illinois, about an hour south of Dubuque, so I have been in that area many times.
> ...



There are bluffs along the Mississippi too, at least along the northern part of Iowa/Illinois. My wife is from Savanna, IL, which is right on the Mississippi, and they've definitely got bluffs there. I love visiting down there and getting to drive along the bluffs as it's a welcome change of scenery from very flat North Dakota.


----------

